# Dwarf Rotala Won't Stay Planted



## Tyralamax9121 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have some rotala wallichii, and it won't stay planted. Every few days I come home to find it floating around. I'm not sure what's going on. Can this plant be left to float, or do the roots need to be in substrate?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

What fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, what kind of substrate do you have?


----------

